

I wish this was hosted at hackernews.com - iammerrick

I always type in hackernews.com only to find some weird blog. I wonder how much traffic that guy is getting, anyone else fall into this trap?
======
OedipusRex
If CloudFlare didn't prevent it you could just edit your host file on Windows
to make hackernews.com pull from the (real) Hacker News IP Address

------
t0
[http://hackerne.ws](http://hackerne.ws)

~~~
iammerrick
Wahoo thanks!

